# Chagrin River 3/21/2010



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

Hit the Chagrin up again today for about 30 minutes, WOW! Here are the photo's and Blah Blah Blog about it! Fish On!---<'))}>{{

http://steelheadquarters.blogspot.com/2010/03/what-another-great-day-to-be-alive-in.html


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

hit the chagrin too with a buddy. did well in fast water above daniels below rt 90 bridge. hooked around 20 or so and landed about a dozen on buggers, stones and hot pink sucker spawn. large telicos in size 8 had a stellar time too. we seriously had a group of people watchin us catch one after another from the parking lot. good times.the grand should be primo by this weekend. look in that fast water anywhere there is gravel. tight lines guys. hope to see ya on the water sometime herb!!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I also went to the Chagrin on the 21st. I hooked into 12 fish in 2 hours lost them all to weak line(didn't have any other line!)Clousers were the ticket cant wait until the river clears and there will also be 10 x more fish in the rapids I like.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Steelheadquarters said:


> Hit the Chagrin up again today for about 30 minutes, WOW! Here are the photo's and Blah Blah Blog about it! Fish On!---<'))}>{{
> 
> http://steelheadquarters.blogspot.com/2010/03/what-another-great-day-to-be-alive-in.html


 Nice to see ya on this site.thanks again for the bobers you let me borrow.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hey herb glad to see you joined!! welcome....im mario on facebook


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Doesn't look like Herb's gonna be posting much here anymore...


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishing on the Chagrin must have been stellar early in the morning. By the time I got there, it was quite slow.

-KSUFlash


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ParmaBass said:


> Doesn't look like Herb's gonna be posting much here anymore...


?


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just read the post on your site HERB...and I couldn't agree more with what you are conveying to the public masses.. It really bugs me to have a post on here or any other site and then get put down by what has been posted,, ie. ,,you should blurr the pic so others cant see where you are fishing... Look if a newbe like myself can find these fish I am sure others can too,, its really not rocket science...If you put enough time and effort into this game there are lots of fish to be had,, sure I have read and looked at what others have posted but I also spend my share of time on the water LEARNING.... also yes there have been several times I have seen those TREBLE guys out there,,ok,, enough of my rantings and Hopefully one day I can meet you on the river,,, good fishing to all....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ok i get the one part..................but............can someone pleez tell me bout the snagger thing???????/...........................thanks


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> ok i get the one part..................but............can someone pleez tell me bout the snagger thing???????/...........................thanks


someone on here sent Herb a picture to piss him off of them snagging steelhead. snagging is against the law. so Herb got the "last laugh" by posting evidence of this with the guys face on his blog, which has thousands of followers. 
kast


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

ParmaBass said:


> Doesn't look like Herb's gonna be posting much here anymore...


Quite the contrary PB! sssSSHH "He's Back"


Fish On!------<'))}>{{


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep.... I've been studying up on my Italian and read your blog! Welcome back!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I just figured out why Herb and I had our riff a few months ago. We are both Italian. You know what happens at a family italian christmas party. Someone gets pissed, grandpa starts saying Fongula, and then the Italian wives get into the mix.

When the dust settles, we all go back and make homemade noodles and it's all good.

Welcome back Herb. I look forward to seeing fish porn.

-Flash


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

BTW how do you like your helios? That's the REAL ?


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> BTW how do you like your helios? That's the REAL ?


Well I guess I could turn that around and answer with; "How do you like breathing?" (NOT A THREAT! I REPEAT, NOT A THREAT), it's something we do everyday without a second thought, and without it, we would choke and die. So you really gotta LOVE to breathe, and that's how much I love the Helios! It's really like a breath of fresh air!

If you have never fished one, it's hard to explain only because there is nothing quite like it! I have fished with almost every "Name Brand" rod there is and I can honestly say without a doubt, it's as close to Heaven as you're gonna get when Fly fishing. It's so light, it becomes an extension of your arm! Regardless of how long you fish 2-4hrs, and you'll never know you were casting at all, 4-10hrs and still the same! You're going to be dead on your feet, but still casting as you fall down in the river!

I think my Product Review really says it all here: http://www.steelheadquarters.com/helios.htm


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Steelheadquarters said:


> Quite the contrary PB! sssSSHH "He's Back"
> 
> 
> Fish On!------<'))}>{{


 Way to go Herb LOL


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I tried one out at the US Fly Fishing team finals outside of Williamsport PA last year. It was nice, most of what I use is FLY LOGIC, obviously as my name implies. I did like that rod a lot and if I had the disposable cash I would in a heartbeat.

Nice to see your posts again.


----------

